# Google not paying...?



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

I know this may not be the right section for this but I really need some help. I own a youtube channel, all of my videos are monetized, and my adsense account has been set up for a while. I have already withdrawn a payment of $160 a little while ago, and my current balance is at $96.89, with a threshold of 100. After reviewing my payment logs, I noticed that i have not had any funds added to my balance since january. I checked and all of my videos are monetized and on the correct account. Whats wrong?


----------

